# New to hk!



## hilarie71031 (Jan 14, 2013)

Any expat wifeys new to hk? 😊 My husband and I just moved from the US. My husband is working but I'm not for the time being. Looking for new friends and things to do!!


----------



## Storey (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi! My name is Storey. My husband and I moved to HK from the US about three weeks ago. I'm in the same situation! My husband is working and I'm not at the moment. Do you want to meet for lunch or something this week?


----------



## hilarie71031 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey! Yea I saw your post after I wrote mine and tried to send you a message but since I just joined I guess I'm not allowed to send messages?? Lunch sounds good! Do u have a cell # ? I think the only day I can't do is Friday. My number i Let me know!


----------



## Lp33l (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi I am also moving to HK in 2weeks from London with my hubby and 5yo daughter. I will also be a stay at home wifey! I would love to meet up, sounds like I will have a lot of time on my hands! We will be living in happy valley. Hopefully you girls will know your way around a bit by the time we arrive and could show me round?!!


----------



## hilarie71031 (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes definitely! Always up for meeting new people here!!! Message me or send an email once you are here and we can plan for something! For some reason this site won't allow me to type email the normal way lol... Having some difficulties navigating through this website! Anyway, hope you have a safe trip here and reach out once you are settled!


----------



## Lp33l (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi girls just to let you know I arrived in hk this morning and am definitely up for meeting up somewhere once I get my bearings! X


----------



## gg_bubbles (Jan 4, 2012)

Im still quite new to hk and am from uk london too. Have you met up yet?


----------



## Lp33l (Jan 25, 2013)

gg_bubbles said:


> Im still quite new to hk and am from uk london too. Have you met up yet?


Hi, 
I only arrived on Saturday and haven't yet arrange anything though hoping to arrange some meet ups next week if you're free? 
Laura


----------



## b2303 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi girls. Did u end up meeting?


----------

